# Convenio Especial programme



## echegaray (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

New to this, but have often been in Spain and in fact I've almost never visited the more British areas - been to Nerja a couple of times but that's it. I've been all over, lots of the so-called real Spain and have always planned to retire there. I live in the UK now but would love to move, know a reasonable amount of the language and plan to learn a lot more. 

Thing is, I have some (non-urgent) chronic health conditions so I couldn't get private insurance probably. I'm only 59, though, and can't get UK-sponsored healthcare till I am 66 due to the state pension changes. 

I see from the FO site that the regions of Murcia, Valencia, Castilla y Leon and Galicia now have something called the Convenio Especial. If you're an early retiree, you can pay 60 euros a month and use the Spanish state system. Allegedly this is going to be rolled out elsewhere. 

Is anyone using this programme already, or planning to? Any advice appreciated. I can't get an S1, as they stop in July, and I can't move that soon.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In most areas to enter that scheme you have to have been a resident , with registration on the foreigners list, for 12 months before you can apply. To register for the first time you will obviously need to comply with the requirements that you A) have sufficient income to support yourself ,B) have private health care.


----------



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

*Convenio especial Andalucia*

Apparently .... this will be available in Andalucía 'at the end of the summer' :yo: 
I am going to be checking locally this week and will post soon as I have something real to act on. 
If anyone else has any real info please post! 
Cheers all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

echegaray said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this, but have often been in Spain and in fact I've almost never visited the more British areas - been to Nerja a couple of times but that's it. I've been all over, lots of the so-called real Spain and have always planned to retire there. I live in the UK now but would love to move, know a reasonable amount of the language and plan to learn a lot more.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

as said, you have to have been a registered resident for 12 months before you qualify - & I have also heard that it is 'imminent' in Andalucia

you would therefore need private health insurance for the first 12 months, so that you can register as resident in the first place


----------

